# Cough - grrrrr!



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 10, 2013)

whiskysmum said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not posted since 02.09 due to not having such a good week.
> 
> ...



(this post can also been seen in the "missing in action" thread


Been back to the drs this morning because even though I only started with the nasal spray on Friday morning the cough mostly at some point during the night then if I get back to sleep I wake up with is driving into the ground.
- dr has now given me a weeks worth of antibiotics incase there is a bit of lung infection there
- I have to certainly carry on with the nasal spray
- basically these things will take time to clear and even after antibiotics it could be another week or so


----------



## Northerner (Sep 10, 2013)

How miserable for you Gill  I do hope that whatever it is clears soon and that you feel much better


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 10, 2013)

Northerner said:


> How miserable for you Gill  I do hope that whatever it is clears soon and that you feel much better




Yes it is     but thank you  .

As you may have seen my BG's which I've posted in the "Group 7-day waking average?" thread are terrible, I just can't seem to get them under any sort of control plus I'm off on another holiday at the end of the week which won't help  http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=40157


----------



## Caroline (Sep 11, 2013)

coughs can be a pain at the best of times and have paid repeated visits tot he doctor myself with coughs.

SOme of things that might help: a hot bath or shower as it opens the air ways, plenty of sugar free warm drinks, rest when you can


----------



## AJLang (Sep 11, 2013)

I haven't got any suggestions but hope that you feel better soon


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 11, 2013)

Caroline said:


> SOme of things that might help: a hot bath or shower as it opens the air ways, plenty of sugar free warm drinks, rest when you can




Thanks for this Caroline. Tha dr did also suggest inhaling steam and said not to rush out buying any of these expensive products you can drop into the water so just boiling water in a bowl with a towel over my head





AJLang said:


> I haven't got any suggestions but hope that you feel better soon




Thank you Amanda


----------



## trophywench (Sep 11, 2013)

Well they now tell you that catarrh doesn't have to be a horrid colour, which I always believed it did in order to be at all sinister - it can apparently be white as the driven snow even with complete lungrot.

My awful cough turned out to be from post-nasal drip caused by we know not what, but we think it might be just normal, or tree, pollen.

I was given a nasal spray called Nasonex, which is actually specifically for NON specific rhinitis!

Brill stuff, I only need to use it for a couple of days every time the awful coughing starts again, and it goes.  I never think it will work as it seems to run right down my nose again, but somehow, it does.


----------

